# Boston Police Gaelic Column in Plymouth



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Its that time of year again...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Very cool. I love the sound of bagpipes.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have heard that hunny!!!!!:baby13:


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Just wanted to hit this thread with the AED to make sure everyone in SEMass checks it out.

Boats


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

An awesome time every year.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Listenin to the pipes is like hearing Taps...just digs the tears right out of you if youve got any heart at all.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn, I wish I could be there!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If it wasnt on the other end of the Earth I would go.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like a great show!


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Tickets will be available at the door. Proceeds from this year's show will go toward the Band's airfare to Cleveland for their PD's annual Police Memorial Concert in May. 
Thanks for all of those who can attend!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I plan on making it, heard many other Officers planning to attend. Should be great turnout and lots of $ raised.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

This is a great video of them performing at a Jimmy Fund event for Dana Farber Cancer Institute in Milton, MA on Mar 10th, 2007. Well worth watching.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Sounds like it is going to be a great turn out tonight.
Thanks in advance to all who can attend.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Great time last night; place was mobbed. Thanks to all who came out. 
Those who inquired last night about this summer's open enrollment for piper/drummer students can PM me for details but first I need to go back to bed......


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

So glad it was suc a great night!!! I wish we could have been there!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Piper, I had an awesome time last night. You guys were great--and I got my 2009 tee shirt.

YouTube links below are two :30-ish cell phone videos from the second performance in Cabby's main' dining room. Warning: I'm no Federico Fellini, and the video quality of my Motorola cell phone ain't that great, especially in the low lighting.





 #1




 #2


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

OO59,

You must have been standing right beside me when you shot that video. I got my 2009 T also. Pretty soon I am going to need a seperate draw for the GC t-shirts. 

Boats


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Great crowd, great time, Pipers made my Scottish heritage stand up on the back of my neck. It is true that Municipal, CO's and State can get together and have a few drinks and a good time. Even an infamous defense attorney appeared and was not pummled.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Even an infamous defense attorney appeared and was not pummled.


If you're referring to TK, he may work on the dark side, but constantly supports the police with whatever we have going on, whether ti be fundraisers, raffles, etc.

Plus, I've faced him twice on the stand. He does is job respectfully everytime.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> If you're referring to TK, he may work on the dark side, but constantly supports the police with whatever we have going on, whether ti be fundraisers, raffles, etc.
> 
> Plus, I've faced him twice on the stand. He does is job respectfully everytime.


Referring to SJ, and if we have to be serious here, not that bad a guy either.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Referring to SJ, and if we have to be serious here, not that bad a guy either.


I must have missed the OUI master himself. I think I've gone up against him three times and never spoke with him unless I was under oath.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

The *Boston Police Gaelic Column of Pipes and Drums* will be returning to the Cabby Shack in Plymouth on 3/March at 1900 hours. Tickets will be availible at the door.

Guys who have been will tell you its a great time.

PM me w/ any questions.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'll be out of town so I won't be able to make this the fourth year in a row.:sad_smile:

Great time every year.


----------



## Kentucky Gold (Feb 1, 2011)

I have seen the show several times and it's definately a great night. One of the few things I look forward to during the winter.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Hope to make again this year, always a job well done by the Column.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I received a few PM's asking about the price.
$10 @ the door.
thanks


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Just a reminder that tickets will be available at the door tomorrow night @ The Cabby Shack in Plymouth. Hope to see everyone there.

Also, congrats to our two newest members who auditioned this past Monday night, Boston PD Det. Tom Leahy and Dedham PD Det John Connolly. Both put in about 3 years of hard work and will be performing with us tomorrow night.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Piper, how bout playing Highland Laddie and Black Bear this year.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Black Bear is a great tune, but those are a bit more Scottish than we usually play (we do play some Scottish stuff, but mostly Irish).

Thanks to all who could attend the Thursday night gig in Plymouth. I think it was the best attended yet. I'm sorry about our running out of tee shirts so quickly. None of us thought they'd go that quickly (they look great this year). We intend to get a bunch more made so they will be available soon enough.

Thanks again.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Piper, do you guys play on St Pattys Day ? I saw a pipes and drums band last yr at Sissy Ks...?


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

When we are stateside on St. Pat's Day we do a bus trip around the city. Our itinerary this year, starting at around 1000 hours, is as follows:

Franciscan Children's Hospital
The Whiskey Priest 
McGreevey's
The Erie Pub
Doyle's
Lansdowne Pub

Might be a few more, depending on how each play goes. 
FYI, see us earlier in the day if you can, our playing can fall off a little bit as the pints get flowing.
We are also playing the Walpole Parade this friday and will return to Finnegan's Wake for their after party.

And not us at Sissy K's, we were in Ireland last year.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Piper said:


> Black Bear is a great tune, but those are a bit more Scottish than we usually play (we do play some Scottish stuff, but mostly Irish).
> 
> Thanks to all who could attend the Thursday night gig in Plymouth. I think it was the best attended yet. I'm sorry about our running out of tee shirts so quickly. None of us thought they'd go that quickly (they look great this year). We intend to get a bunch more made so they will be available soon enough.
> 
> Thanks again.


Good time once again, you and the boys sounded great. Twenty bucks at the door is the least we can do after what you guys do at Police funerals for the families. Good luck Thursday(keep your head down), the Pipes always sound a little better when played for fun, not in grief.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

The _*Boston Police Gaelic Column of Pipes and Drums*_ will be returning to the Cabby Shack in Plymouth on 8/March/12 at 1900 hours. Tickets will be available at the door.

Our 2012 "Bruins" themed Column tee shirts will be available for sale (they are terrifically popular and somewhat hard to come by).

PM me w/ any questions and thanks for your support.​


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Piper stop the Scottish prejudice and play Highland Laddie or at least Will Ye No Come Back Again. Will be back again Scot tunes or not, awesome every year, looking forward to it.
Maybe we can make this a Masscops M&G, looking forward to that.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Guys,
I received a couple of PM's asking about the Column's upcoming schedule. There was a pub crawl this past saturday night around Fanuel Hall with our brothers from the Seattle PD Pipe Band who came out to visit (they are a new band and asked the Column for some mentoring). Here's what I have so far:
8/Mar- Cabby Shack in Plymouth
9/Mar- MassCOP Presidents Dinner in Boxboro
10/Mar- Cape Cod St. Pats Parade in Yarmouth (performance @ area pub after parade pending)
16/Mar- Evacuation Day (Fransican Children's Hospital, Walpole Parade, Erie Pub, Doyles in JP, etc)
17/Mar- St. Pats (pub crawl in city; locations still pending)
18/Mar- South Boston parade
22-25 Mar- Quebec City St. Pats parade

The 2012 Column tee shirts will be availible for sale at these events (this year's has been very popular, we can't keep them in stock; black w/ Bruins style logo on back with a shamrock in the middle).
I'm not the band's Facebook guy, but all our upcoming stuff is on there as well. Check out the Column's page.
Thanks.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Guys,
Just a reminder that the Column will be at the Cabby Shack on the waterfront in Plymouth tonight. Door opens @ 7pm.
Below is the back of our 2012 tee shirts. The "Extortion One Seven" wording above the shamrock was added to honor our DevGru friends (SEAL Team 6) and their brothers lost in that August helo crash in Afghanistan ("Extortion 17" was the bird's call sign). A bunch of the shirts have been sent out to the Team guys, both stateside and overseas.
Thanks a lot and hope some of you can come out tonight.
-Piper


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who came out last night. I got to think that was one of the biggest crowds we've had at that venue. The bar's Manager told me last night that the Column's Pre St Patty's Day Party is best night of the year for his waitstaff (who'd think that beer sales would be so high at a cop benefit?).
The shirts were also a huge hit. Luckily we brought enough this time so that we didn't have to turn people away again because we sold out (except for the 2XL's, we did sell out of those).
I'm sure the MassCOP Convention tonight, and the Cape Cod St Patty's Parade tomorrow will go equally well.
On behalf of the Column, we truly appreciate everyones continued support.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

The MassCOP play friday night and the Cape Cod parade both went really well (thank you very much for the generous donations to the Band from the Union guys at the meeting; it'll go a long way to offset some of our upcoming travel expenses). Mr. Manning at "Capt. Parkers" in Yarmouth was also very accommodating to us.
Wed/Fri/Sat @ McGreevey's in the city for the Drop Kick Murphy parties have also been added to the dates for this week.
Thanks.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Tonight's party with the Drop Kick Murphy's @ "McGreevey's" has been postponed due to the power outage in the city. It will be friday night instead.


----------

